# quello che passa il convento



## Babbana

*quello che passa il convento*
Qualcuno mi puo dire che cosa significa questa frase?  Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Memimao

Babbana said:


> Qualcuno mi puo dire che cosa significa questa frase? Grazie in anticipo.


 
Passare il _convento, _probabilmente. Ciò che passa il convento è ciò che doppiamo accettare così com'è.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hi Babbana,
Would you mind posting the sentence in which you found this idiom? _Passare il convinto _doesn't make any sense; I guess it's probably _...quello che passa il convento, _with _convento _being the subject, not the object, of _passare_.


----------



## shenni

*E*satto, vuol dire accontentarsi di quel che ci viene offerto o che abbiamo a disposizione in certe situazioni*.*


----------



## licinio

Credo che l'espressione faccia riferimento al cibo servito in convento, che i frati dovevano mangiare senza brontolare e anzi accettare come un bene di Dio.


----------



## V132

Esattamente. "Quello che passa il convento" è un'espressione idiomatica abbastanza scherzosa che utilizzano spesso anche le mamme quando i figli brontolano perchè il pasto non è di loro gradimento: "questo è quello che passa il convento!". Quindi può essere inteso come "accontentati di quello che c'è". 
Di certo trova le sue origini nella vita claustrale in cui monaci e monache non hanno certo la possibilità di scegliere cosa mangiare di giorno in giorno, ma, vivendo di ciò che coltivano loro stessi/e e soprattutto delle offerte in cibo e bevande della gente di buon cuore, devono *accontentarsi* di ciò che ricevono.


----------



## baldpate

elsor said:


> Esattamente. "Quello che passa il convento" è un'espressione idiomatica abbastanza scherzosa che utilizzano spesso anche le mamme quando i figli brontolano perchè il pasto non è di loro gradimento: "questo è quello che passa il convento!". Quindi può essere inteso come "accontentati di quello che c'è".
> Di certo trova le sue origini nella vita claustrale in cui monaci e monache non hanno certo la possibilità di scegliere cosa mangiare di giorno in giorno, ma, vivendo di ciò che coltivano loro stessi/e e soprattutto delle offerte in cibo e bevande della gente di buon cuore, devono *accontentarsi* di ciò che ricevono.


 
Ho un piccolo quesito sulla metafora della locuzione. Prima della spiegazione di elsor, avevo presunto che la parola "passa" (dal verbo passare, vero?) equivaleva in questo caso alla parola "dà", e che una traduzione letterale in inglese sarebbe "that which the convent/friary *gives*" (cioè, l'elemosina data dal convento è la cosa di cui accontentarsi), Tuttavia, secondo la spiegazione di elsor, la traduzione dovrebbe essere "that which the convent/friary *receives/is given*". 
Ho capito male?


----------



## V132

baldpate said:


> Ho un piccolo quesito sulla metafora della locuzione. Prima della spiegazione di elsor, ho presunto che la parola "passa" (dal verbo passare, vero?) equivaleva in questo caso alla parola "dà", e che una traduzione letterale in inglese sarebbe "that which the convent/friary *gives*" (cioè, l'elemosina data dal convento è la cosa di cui accontentarsi), Tuttavia, secondo la spiegazione di elsor, la traduzione dovrebbe essere "that which the convent/friary *receives/is given*".
> Ho capito male?


 
Esatto, il verbo "passa" viene dall'infinito "passare". 
Come dicevo i conventi claustrali vivono dell'elemosina della gente che porta alle monache o monaci tutto il necessario per vivere (non potendo loro uscire dal convento). In questo senso "ciò che passa il convento" può essere interpretato come "quello che oggi vi diamo a pranzo o a cena", cioè, "mangiate quello che abbiamo ricevuto". La tua interpretazione però non è sbagliata, nel senso che può essere anche vista dall'altro lato...il convento che fa l'elemosina ai più poveri...
Se c'è qualcuno che ha idee più chiare...da me in famiglia la teoria è la prima.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non ho niente su cui controllare al momento, ma secondo me Baldpate ha ragione. _Passare _ha, tra gli altri, questo significato (De Mauro):

8 porgere, dare: _passami il sale_ | *fornire, assegnare*: _p. un mensile ai figli_ 

Significato che si ritrova in espressioni come _La mutua passa il tale farmaco.
_Comunque spero che qualcun altro riesca a fare più luce.


----------



## V132

Ho chiesto a un pò di gente...le interpretazioni sono diverse, ma tutti dicono che il campo si può restringere a questi due significati. Il convento che vive di provvidenza e dà ai suoi monaci o il convento che vive di provvidenza e dà ai poveri.
Appena ho notizie più certe vi farò sapere.


----------



## housecameron

Secondo me si riferisce solo al cibo offerto dai monaci a viandanti o poveri.


----------



## Babbana

Non ho imaginato che il mio semplice richiesta avrebbe provocato una discussione cosi complesso.  E molto interessante seguire le theorie sul origine dellespressione ma, per dire la verita, non mi importa molto: basta che io sappia il significato.  E per quello, ringrazio tutti.


----------



## london calling

Ok, kiddies!

Danalto has challenged   us to translate "questo è quello che passa il convento".

My try:

_Non mi piace quello che ci danno da mangiare qui nella mensa aziendale, ma questo è quello che passa il convento._

_I don't like the food they dish up in the Refec., but beggars can't be choosers_

Shoot!
Jo


----------



## Tristano

Beggars can't be choosers....   excellent LondonCalling!


Tristano


----------



## bolso

Tristano said:


> Beggars can't be choosers....  excellent LondonCalling!



Oh that is way too harsh... you dont have to be a beggar to take "quello che passa il convento"
any softerm iodomatic expression?
as in
"waiting for the tide to turn, I take what comes..." (horrid)


----------



## Nunou

May be something like: That's all what we have / we can provide / we have to deal-to cope with...(terrific)


----------



## CPA

"To take pot-luck" ha un significato leggermente diverso, vero?


----------



## london calling

bolso said:


> Oh that is way too harsh... you dont have to be a beggar to take "quello che passa il convento"
> any softerm iodomatic expression?
> as in
> "waiting for the tide to turn, I take what comes..." (horrid)


It isn't at all harsh in English...


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> It isn't at all harsh in English...


 Quite agree !


----------



## Memimao

What about: _This is what we have to make do with_​?


----------



## Alessandrino

CPA said:


> "To take pot-luck" ha un significato leggermente diverso, vero?


Secondo me in alcuni contesti il significato può essere molto simile. Il problema è che è proprio il tipo di frase ad essere diverso. _Take pot-luck _suggerisce che uno tutto sommato ha fatto una scelta intenzionale decidendo di "rischiare". Mentre in _prendere ciò che passa il convento_ c'è solo "rassegnazione" e impossibilità di fare una scelta diversa.

Può essere interessante combinare le due frasi:

Q: Are you really going to buy your new car online?
A: Yeah I know, I'll take pot luck and see what happens. Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Babbana

When I initiated this thread in March 2007, I did not expect that it would provoke so much discussion. Having read all the suggestions, I have come to the conclusion that the best translation is  "take what comes", preceded by we must, or we have to just.


----------



## CPA

Riguardo a "pot luck", vedo solo ora che il dizionario WR lo traduce come "quello che passa il convento". Evidentemente dipende dal contesto. Mio padre, che amava cucinare, soleva dire all'ospite inatteso: "You'll have to take pot luck".


----------



## london calling

CPA said:


> Riguardo a "pot luck", vedo solo ora che il dizionario WR lo traduce come "quello che passa il convento". Evidentemente dipende dal contesto. Mio padre, che amava cucinare, soleva dire all'ospite inatteso: "You'll have to take pot luck".


Sono d'accordo, dipende dal contesto.

Comunque sono d'accordo con quanto detto da Alessandrino nel suo post 26: there's definitely a nuance in some contexts.


----------



## King Crimson

In alcuni contesti potrebbe essere tradotto con _take the rough with the smooth_?


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> In alcuni contesti potrebbe essere tradotto con _take the rough with the smooth_?


Forse sì, anche se direi che la traduzione più usuale sarebbe "prendere il buono con il cattivo".


----------



## ChickenChicken

Ciao,

Avrei bisogno di aiuto con "quello che passa il convento". 

Due persone stanno discutendo sulla qualità della musica odierna.

E uno di loro dice: "non credo che alla maggior parte della gente piaccia davvero la musica attuale, ma ascoltano quello che passa il convento".

Il mio tentativo:

"I don't think people really like today's music. The just take the pot luck". Ma non mi convince.


----------



## You little ripper!

_................ they listen to whatever is dished out to them_ might be an option.

Or ..................._... they listen to the crap that is dished out to them!_ if you prefer.


----------



## ChickenChicken

Thank you 



You little ripper! said:


> _................ they listen to whatever is dished out to them_ might be an option.
> 
> Or ..................._... they listen to the crap that is dished out to them!_ if you prefer.



Is "dish out" both AE and BE?


----------



## You little ripper!

ChickenChicken said:


> Is "dish out" both AE and BE?


Yes, as far as I know. It's in a couple of the online American and British dictionaries I checked out.


----------



## giginho

**********NEW QUESTION********

Hi guys!

I have to translate "quello che passa il convento" but I don't feel like the previously presented suggestions can work in my contenxt.

*CONTEXT*:
I am writing an email provinding some documents to a colleague of mine. One of said documents is in Japanese....since none of us can understand Japanese, I've attached to the email a machine translation into English. Not the best solution but....this is what we have and we have to cope with it (Nunou post 16).

*The sentence*:

So che la traduzione automatica non è il massimo ma questo è ciò che passa il convento!

*My Try*

I know the machine translation sucks but .....(the only solution I can think about is "this is what we have and we have to cope with it", but maybe there's something better / more idiomatic / shorter)

Thanks!


----------



## You little ripper!

_I know the machine translation sucks but *it'll have to do* (until I meet a Japanese person who'll be able to tell me exactly what the document says) _might be one option, gigi. 🙂


----------



## giginho

Thanks YLR!!!


----------



## MintSyrop

...but we'll have to make do.
...but we'll have to manage somehow.
...but that's all we have.


----------



## theartichoke

Another possibility: _....but it's the best we can do / the best we've got [at the moment]._


----------

